# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Tour Du lịch Paris 6 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris*
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên ANZ travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố, khởi hành tới Paris - Thủ đô Cộng Hoà Pháp.

*Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Tới Paris - Kinh đô thời trang của Thế giới. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tham quan thành phố: tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris, chụp hình tại quảng trường Concorde, cổng Khải hoàn Môn, tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur, du thuyền trên sông Seine thơ mộng. Nhận phòng tại khách sạn Novotel Gare De Lyon hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan Paris về đêm.

*Ngày 03: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo tàng Louvre - nơi trưng bày các kiệt tác của các danh họa nổi tiếng thế giới, tham quan tháp Eiffel - lên tầng 2 của Tháp để ngắm toàn cảnh Paris. Tự do tham quan đại lộ ánh sáng Champs Elysee.

*Ngày 04: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Nguyên ngày đoàn tham quan khu công viên giải trí Disneyland Paris với những toà lâu đài và những nhân vật trong truyện cổ tính, những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh dành cho khách hàng thích mạo hiểm, hay thư giãn thưởng thức các điệu nhạc trên dòng sông lười. Chiều, đoàn trở lại thành phố nghỉ ngơi và tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị. Ăn tối.

*Ngày 05: Paris - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Xe và HDV đón đoàn ra phi trường đón chuyến bay trở về Việt Nam.

*Ngày 06: Hà Nội*
Tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe ANZ travel đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chương trình.

----------


## anhlt

Sao đưa thông tin mà chẳng có giá cả gì hết vậy, mình sao biết tuor nào phù hợp với khả năng kinh tế của mình mà lực chọn

----------

